# transfers with crystalina ink



## tfbrooker (Oct 16, 2012)

I had a shop doing screen print shirts for me and several of my designs we used crystalina ink over portions of it. My customers love the effect. 

My question is...can I get transfers made using the crystalina ink so that I can press them myself?

The research I did only came up with F&M...but they have a 500 piece minimum and that is just too many of each at a time for me.

Anybody know of anywhere else I can get these?

Many thanks!!


----------

